# string algae?



## mikaila31 (Feb 24, 2006)

I am having a slight algae problem in my 55gal for the past month. I'm not sure what kinda algae it is, but it doesn't really attach to anything. And it resembles long strands of hair. It just grows amongst the plants.

The tank has 2 wpg, pressurized co2, and EI ferts. I have a true SAE in there, but he is uninterested in it, as well as my 3 panda garras. So whats the best way to get rid of this stuff?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

The best thing to do would be some water tests. Once we have results we can help you better.

However, hair algae is usually remedied by adding nitrates and manual removal.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

It would be very helpful to post a picture of the problem algae. Otherwise, do a search on this site for "Algae" and "removal". There is a ton of information in numerous threads here, and it will take you no time at all to find information that you require to kill it.


----------



## mikaila31 (Feb 24, 2006)

Here are some pics of it:


















I can do water tests, but I don't think they are accurate. Ever since starting EI dosing, my nitrates test really high. Usually around 80ppm. However I think I may have a nitrate deficiency, because some of my plants are getting white leaves or white spots.


----------



## dirrtybirdy (May 22, 2007)

i have the same problem! i re-did my whole tank and i guess i didnt clean it hard enough. it started to grow back in a few days! plants are healthy and so is this algae! 


can someone post some info to get rid of this please?! thanks


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

At 80ppm I doubt you're deficient in nitrates. That looks like chlorosis on new leaves, which says iron deficiency to me. While water tests would be nice, with EI and the limited range of things most of us can test for, it'd be more helpful to know what you're putting in the water in the first place. Also, what's your approximate PPM of CO2 and light level?

Besides addressing nutrient deficiency, try squirting some Flourish Excel at the stuff. Mechanical removal will help too.

-Philosophos


----------



## mikaila31 (Feb 24, 2006)

My ferts are KNO3, KH2PO4, K2SO4, and CSM+B

CO2 levels, I'm not totally sure. I have a drop checker and its green....... I don't know the ppm amount.

lights- exactly 2wpg with 9325K CF bulbs.


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

Hm. How much are you dosing of each? List the ppm dosed, the amount in dry weight, and the capacity of your tank with hardscape displacement. Is your aquarium getting indirect light? What test kits do you have? Do you have a scale? Any and all info will help.

Sorry if this is a late reply, I've been busy lately.

-Philosophos


----------



## janealvarado (Sep 9, 2011)

You might be having some problems with string algae. Have you tried using beneficial bacteria? I heard they work best for this type of algae. Some people also suggest using UV lights. You can also try to add more plants in your pond top shield it from direct sunlight. The Pond Blog has a lot more suggestions that you can adapt.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

This thread is over 2 years old.


----------

